

Hacker Panel updated (bookmarklet to pull up HN discussion on any web page) - chetan51

Hacker Panel was previously broken due to using an outdated HN API, but now it's fixed and works excellently. It lets you pull up a panel containing the full Hacker News thread for any web page with the click of a button.<p>Check it out and get the latest version here: http://chetan51.github.com/panels/hacker/
======
chetan51
Clickable: <http://chetan51.github.com/panels/hacker/>

